# Rip off



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

so i pick rider up he didn't enter is destination properly he entered one block down the street, so i updated trip for him 16 miles away. I get him to his destination and he asks to wit a minute and wants to go back home . i say ok i once again update his trip for him i take him home. then i get this receipt tafter bill for the trip. i complain to uber. uber says i should have updated trip i said i did twice i known about this scam.


----------



## QxPhoneFarm (Jun 23, 2018)

Bad ant, how dare you complain to uber with all the millions of micro cents they pay you weekly? 

(Am I doing it right? New here)


----------



## E60MM (May 11, 2018)

dude go to the hub and show them this. thats just wrong. explain clearly what happend. the idiots over the phone will get you nowhere. hope you get this taken care of. next time stop the car and make sure before moving more than 2 feet you have the destination entered dont wait they will rob you every chance they get


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Updating the destination or not, Uber KNOWS how many miles you drove on that trip.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

This is why you make pax update the address. Theoretically pax can tell Uber "The driver dropped me off at the original location. He must have been entering other locations to look like he was driving me to all those places." And you have no proof this is not true (unless you have dash cam).

If you make pax update the address, it proves pax requested all stops/destinations.

Live and learn.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Like everyone else said, 

YOU need to upate the destination, if not take them to the original destination and tell them you arn't moving until they personally change it.


Honestly if i had it my way i would make it so only the customer could change it on the customer app.


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

Pax did update address.
We have no hub in Naples fl


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

At least you got a $2 tip


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

great bambino said:


> Pax did update address.
> We have no hub in Naples fl


In the future, the customer needs to be the one to change it, for this very reason.

If YOU change it, the customer can say that you took them to the original destination, which is what LOOKS like happened.

About fixing it now?

I don't know what to say.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Updating the destination or not, Uber KNOWS how many miles you drove on that trip.


I agree. Contact them again and DEMAND (firmly but respectably) that they fix it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I agree. Contact them again and DEMAND (firmly but respectably) that they fix it.


The problem is.. the customer convinced uber support that the driver only took them to the first destination.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow. That's raw.

Every jurisdiction has it's own laws, but around here, that constitutes "theft of services." In my state, this criminal act is probably a Class C Misdemeanor for what the fare should have been for that trip. That's a $500 fine. If you can demonstrate the loss to be over $100 (gross fare, including tolls, not just what the driver is paid -- this is where an "upfront price" may really hurt the thief!), you might stick him with a B Misdemeanor, which can result in six months in county jail. 

Our local prosecutors are not above making a point by fining and incarcerating bad actors when they can end up in front of the camera, or on the radio. With a phone call, you can get stories like this on the evening news. Uber and Lyft involved with criminal activity seems to get good press these days.

If it happened to me, I'd file a criminal complaint. If you do it right, you may get some justice.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

great bambino said:


> View attachment 238691
> 
> 
> so i pick rider up he didn't enter is destination properly he entered one block down the street, so i updated trip for him 16 miles away. I get him to his destination and he asks to wit a minute and wants to go back home . i say ok i once again update his trip for him i take him home. then i get this receipt tafter bill for the trip. i complain to uber. uber says i should have updated trip i said i did twice i known about this scam.


This is clearly an app error - it states the correct number of miles and minutes, so just message them and send this exact screenshot.

if I were you I'd also go into your phone's editing function and circle in RED the number of miles, the number of minutes, and the total paid to you.

Sometimes you literally have to circle exactly what you want the customer service reps to be looking at on a screenshot because they can't figure it out on their own. Once anyone with a brain sees that, they'll calculate the difference and pay you.

Make sure you get your earnings for this trip! Hopefully you already did.

Let us know!


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

uber ended u giving me 14 dollars reimbursement instead of the 30+ they owe me


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

great bambino said:


> uber ended u giving me 14 dollars reimbursement instead of the 30+ they owe me


Just keep writing back and have them escalate to a supervisor. Don't accept their flimsy response.

Sometimes it takes 10-15 emails to get them to do what they should. They count on drivers giving up after a few attempts- DON'T GIVE UP.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

This wouldn't have happened on Lyft. That's one thing I like about Lyft. There are less surprises.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Just keep writing back and have them escalate to a supervisor. Don't accept their flimsy response.
> 
> Sometimes it takes 10-15 emails to get them to do what they should. They count on drivers giving up after a few attempts- DON'T GIVE UP.


How do you do that? Are there keywords in the email to trigger escalation?
10-15 emails? So far, after the 4th or 5th email, they just stop responding altogether, no matter how many more times I email them.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Just keep writing back and have them escalate to a supervisor. Don't accept their flimsy response.
> 
> Sometimes it takes 10-15 emails to get them to do what they should. They count on drivers giving up after a few attempts- DON'T GIVE UP.


The problem is it takes time to write 15 emails and to read the BS responses they give to each. Assuming 5 minutes for each email (to read and write) that is 15 emails * 5 minutes = 75 minutes just to get what you are already owed. It's outrageous and further wastes our time.

As long as all information is provided to them there is no excuse for things not to be done within 2, maybe 3 emails.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Updating the destination or not, Uber KNOWS how many miles you drove on that trip.


But does Uber know how many miles he did for the trip with the pax? He could be a scumbag driver taking an empty car for a spin.

Never update the destination for them, NEVER!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/always-have-pax-change-address-in-app-no-exceptions.106306/

The pax Will claim poor route or fraudulent route and get their money back. Always have the pax update the destination from their app! When they get to destination and want a return trip, only do it if it is inputted into their app.

NO EXCEPTIONS!



great bambino said:


> Pax did update address.
> We have no hub in Naples fl





great bambino said:


> i updated trip for him


So which happened? Did pax update address or did you do it for him?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> The problem is it takes time to write 15 emails and to read the BS responses they give to each. .


This is Uber's advantage here, by giving you a hassle, they have calculated that a certain number of people will just give up on it and consider it "water under the bridge.

The secret to the Uber system is that they control the cash. Passengers pay them directly, and they send out the remittances.

It would be a lot more advantageous to the drivers, if it was set up for the passengers to pay directly to the Partner and have the Partners forward Uber's cut to them by mail or electronically. Then this kind of thing wouldn't happen.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> But does Uber know how many miles he did for the trip with the pax? He could be a scumbag driver taking an empty car for a spin.
> 
> Never update the destination for them, NEVER!
> 
> ...


NEVER update the address for the customer, it will bite you in the donkey every time


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

i updated it with his phone since he was too drunk to do it


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

great bambino said:


> i updated it with his phone since he was too drunk to do it


If he was too drunk to operate his phone, how in heaven's name was he sober enough to ride?


----------



## razzorr1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Yikes


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I literally have updated the location every time in the app and have NEVER had a problem. It happens quite often and I'm done trying to explain to drunk pax how to do it. Haven't had a problem yet. 

How did they arrive at 14 bucks?

Uber has been ****ing me hard past month on other stuff. Shorting me some mileage, displaying a surge ping but lowering it in waybill, not paying me cancels. and my favorite, stiffing me on a $15 toll to NY bc their resources show there is no toll (multiple phone calls). They are thieves and I'm sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

probably cause i opened 14 tickets. i am now suspended! I called their support and they say my annual background check is due and it takes 10-14 buisness days to complete.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Like everyone else said,
> 
> YOU need to upate the destination, if not take them to the original destination and tell them you arn't moving until they personally change it.
> 
> Honestly if i had it my way i would make it so only the customer could change it on the customer app.


That would be too cool. They will play stupid. Pull over and change it on their phone if they think were buying this S or the boot.. kick rocks pos scamming dirt pax


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Why are nobody but one person seeing the fact that the OP's very first post shows the exact number of miles driven. That's the amount of miles that needs to be multiplied by how much he makes per mile. So it depends on how much you make per mile where you work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I have seen some truly effed up things in my life, but this is on the top of the most wtf things ever! Even without updating destinations or anything Uber always pays me what I drove and miles, some guy put a concert to Excel Energy Center, but Uber thought it was in Nigeria so it showed his destination in some Nigerian city where a concert was going on. I was like don't worry it won't let me update I will still drive you there to Saint Paul and not Nigeria.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> Wow. That's raw.
> 
> Every jurisdiction has it's own laws, but around here, that constitutes "theft of services." In my state, this criminal act is probably a Class C Misdemeanor for what the fare should have been for that trip. That's a $500 fine. If you can demonstrate the loss to be over $100 (gross fare, including tolls, not just what the driver is paid -- this is where an "upfront price" may really hurt the thief!), you might stick him with a B Misdemeanor, which can result in six months in county jail.
> 
> ...


I agree, the rider obviously set the original destination to a close location to where he wanted to go after going the 15 or so miles to the quick stop. Rider probably contacted Uber after the trip to scam out of paying full price.

Looks like the total the rider should pay isn't over $100 though, so probably a lesser crime.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Had one like this, dude got beat up at the bar and went home. Late night 2am ping out of town, pick them up destination is end of their street. They want to go to the er. I say ok, update it in the app. She *****es about how her hubby was punched in his blind eye. Yadda yadda ok, park, wait.... where is the hospital ( i know, my wife works there), can you please update the app so i can find it. 6 minutes later yay. 
Glad i didnt have to go spicy boy on them for tresspassing with my fox mean green.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Forget it.. Take one for the zipper


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

great bambino said:


> View attachment 238691
> 
> 
> so i pick rider up he didn't enter is destination properly he entered one block down the street, so i updated trip for him 16 miles away. I get him to his destination and he asks to wit a minute and wants to go back home . i say ok i once again update his trip for him i take him home. then i get this receipt tafter bill for the trip. i complain to uber. uber says i should have updated trip i said i did twice i known about this scam.


My guess is you ran into a crooked drug addict or dealer who wanted a free ride to do their transaction. I worried about this when I drove because I did not want drugs in my car and Uber should not allow round trips, Make the person start a new trip with you for their ride back.



Julescase said:


> This is clearly an app error - it states the correct number of miles and minutes, so just message them and send this exact screenshot.
> 
> if I were you I'd also go into your phone's editing function and circle in RED the number of miles, the number of minutes, and the total paid to you.
> 
> ...


No it's a theft error, the pax I bet is telling Uber that he only went one mile and the driver dropped him off but must have just said that the driver just road around with him not in the car and then back and changed the destination without his knowledge. What they driver should do is what the other person said which is charge him with theft of service.


----------

